# Operation "good Looking" Watch Out!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well it comes a time when you have to show some people just what your all about and:sl the SH!T out of them. Well this is not one of those times. Operation "Good looking" is about letting people know how much you appreicate them, not for what they do or have done for you but beeing the person they are.:u So to all of those I've PM'ed and were willing to assist in this operation thank you and to those that pass on this one see you the next time around. Well that's enough talking let the BOMBING begain.

OPERATION "GOOD LOOKING" DC# 0301 0120 0008 4866 5231X######:gn 

ADDITIONAL BOMBS THAT WENT OUT TODAY DC# :z 
0301 0120 0008 4866 5255
0301 0120 0008 4866 5279
0301 0120 0008 4866 5248

Heart felt thoughts about the response I've received about this operation will have additional post to follow. Im very impressed with the amount of people that never meet me or spoke with me either PM, chat rm or same forum but was willing to assist in the BOMBING. Once I told them the person that was to be bombed they said yes without no hesitation. I guess the person rec'v these bombs must have impressed others as well. To the person on the rec'v end of this BOMBING ATTACK I just want to say thxs for what you have done for us here on CS. Let the games begain.:tg


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine will go out after lunch...bombing run report to follow. 

KASR


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

This persons gona get a world of hurt.......:r 

CE 400 475 413 CA

Bombs away.....:r :r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

You couldn't just called it - OPERATION: Yo, Azz, Is Mine.

LOL!

KASR


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmm......I deleted all my PM's, but I assume this is the "operation" I'm a part of. If it's not, I must be a part of some other group attack. The Jungle is going wild! Mine will go out later today.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Booker, I think you got alot of responses because you PMed the whole member list:r you know I'm kidding right? bombs away...


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

mine will be going out later today as well. This operation has popped my "bomb" cherry!! First one will soon be on it's way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Another one bites the dust.......:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

My Elvis leaves the building after work.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

bomb away as requested .. to a much deserving FOG....:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:al Pic of my BOMBS:gn :SM :z


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> Mine will go out after lunch...bombing run report to follow.
> 
> KASR


Ok cool


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> This persons gona get a world of hurt.......:r
> 
> CE 400 475 413 CA
> 
> Bombs away.....:r :r


Way to go Canada:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Hmmm......I deleted all my PM's, but I assume this is the "operation" I'm a part of. If it's not, I must be a part of some other group attack. The Jungle is going wild! Mine will go out later today.


It's about that time..:hn :mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Booker, I think you got alot of responses because you PMed the whole member list:r you know I'm kidding right? bombs away...


Let the truth be told, I think I did


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> mine will be going out later today as well. This operation has popped my "bomb" cherry!! First one will soon be on it's way!!!!!!!!!!


BOMB CHERRY


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> My Elvis leaves the building after work.


Ok cool thxs.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

bpcr said:


> bomb away as requested .. to a much deserving FOG....:w


Thank u as well Sir, and yes his is a well deserving FOG


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Booker, I think you got alot of responses because you PMed the whole member list:r


...TWICE :r

This should be good when it hits.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> My Elvis leaves the building after work.


He is on flight *# 0305 2710 0000 5260 9196*


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

My package is enroute
DC# 03060320000473039035


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Eternal Rider said:


> My package is enroute
> DC# 03060320000473039035


Cool sweet, sweet:dr


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

OH MY GOD.....You are going to take out the whole state that this poor person lives in. Think of the innocents that will be involved.... Good job guys this is one hell of a group attack:gn


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I hope his has good insurance to pay for all the damage.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mine went out today, just after I spoke with Henry... Cantankerous old sum'bitch got all weepy on me (maybe it's his pain-killers)... Talked about his time with soldiers in "The Big War" ... Insisted that I jamb a set of his tools into the box.... Go figure!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go Henry....I salute you...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine is the air!!!
DC# 0479 7192 5720 1102 1079



KASR


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Bombs away, LOOK OUT!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't wait to see the carnage!!!!

KASR


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

*0103 8555 7496 8519 6439*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Hehehe...this one is like the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Hehehe...this one is like the gift that keeps on giving.


Some of us are just slower than others. :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Some of us are just slower than others. :r


Who was talking about the bus you ride?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Who was talking about the bus you ride?


It may be short, but they pick me up right in front of my house.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

BP22 said:


> It may be short, but they pick me up right in front of my house.


If you had to walk far, someone might try to take your bux.......er, I mean your lunchmoney.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> If you had to walk far, someone might try to take your bux.......er, I mean your lunchmoney.


Yeah...pick on the short, bald guy...where's my backup...Pnoon!!! :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Yeah...pick on the short, bald guy...where's my backup...Pnoon!!! :r


What, do you stand on his head?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> What, do you stand on his head?


It's too slippery...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> It's too slippery...


Non-skid, I recommend.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just loggd on and I see a lot the boxes has gone out goooodddd I have to search this point syster If I ask im scared yall might jump all over me:mn so i guess ill be back


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

So, are all these bombs going out to one guy? Thats killer!
Scott


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> So, are all these bombs going out to one guy? Thats killer!
> Scott


I do believe so. The destruction will be complete.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I do believe so. The destruction will be complete.


That's my plan, destroy him and make him a very happy BOTL:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I do believe so. The destruction will be complete.


Dirty Dee Herf Master General, thanks again. 
Operation "good... 09-18-2006 07:19 PM 4WheelVFR Nice job on organizing this bomb. 
Operation "good... 09-18-2006 03:30 PM joed 
thxs for the RG fellas now all i have to do is study this new point system


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Again...better late than never...

:gn 0305 2710 0000 6467 9941 :gn


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Again...better late than never...
> 
> :gn 0305 2710 0000 6467 9941 :gn


:r It's never gonna stop! Poor bastage!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Any day now, the carnage will begin...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

This must be the calm before the storm....

KASR


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

I am sure it will be a suprise for him ... i just love it when i get home and see the mailbox blown up ..... :w


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

bpcr said:


> I am sure it will be a suprise for him ... i just love it when i get home and see the mailbox blown up ..... :w


I hope he has a big mailbox....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

What the hell is the hold up, I cant wait no longer. The maddness must start now.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

All the incinderary devices must have killed him. R.I.P.

KASR


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> All the incinderary devices must have killed him. R.I.P.
> 
> KASR


Dang yall, Yall killed him:hn I asked yall to send him a little package. instead yall sent him nuclear bomb:bx im watching the news and they say his entire block it gone. there is no more houses for miles:z Now how do we explain this to the rest of CS:tg BAD CS MEMBERS:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll light a candle for him! LOL!

KASR


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe his gone undercover.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> I'll light a candle for him! LOL!
> 
> KASR


Oh my, all the big wigs here on CS r going to be upset. Can we replace him, wonder if anyone will notice the difference. Let me start off by saying it was all Kars fault.:hn I will post the other names later tonite that were involved. Yes im telling on all yall that killed him. Bad CS members:bn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

[email protected], how come I gotta be the patsy! I hardly ever bomb! {looking around innocently}

KASR


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Eternal Rider said:


> Maybe his gone undercover.


Undercover, Im not kidding. turn to channel 1000 on directv there looking for the people involved in this mayhem. Im about to start:al now. Hope yall have your lawyers on call. Murder is a serious charge:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> [email protected], how come I gotta be the patsy! I hardly ever bomb! {looking around innocently}
> 
> KASR


I know your not alone, Eternal Rider had something to do with it as well. 4WheelVFR, bpcr, Bigwaved all were in on it as well, other names to follow very soon. BAD CS MEMBERS.:tg


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I know your not alone, Eternal Rider had something to do with it as well. 4WheelVFR, bpcr, Bigwaved all were in on it as well, other names to follow very soon. BAD CS MEMBERS.:tg


Backstabbing bastage!!! You were the leader though, so the blame rests solely on you. :c :w :tg :mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Backstabbing bastage!!! You were the leader though, so the blame rests solely on you.


 HEY HEY HEY now, there is no post that shows I was the leader or even involved in this murder plot. Please dont put me in on this. Im not the 1. it was all  (thinking of someone else to blame)


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> HEY HEY HEY now, there is no post that shows I was the leader or even involved in this murder plot. Please dont put me in on this. Im not the 1. it was all  (thinking of someone else to blame)


You're right........ummm.....it was that other guy.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> You're right........ummm.....it was that other guy.


Lets see 4wheel, who's not online we can blame I say Da Klugs?? How about CigarGal or Ms Floydp.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

As I slowly back out of the room....
0306 0320 0005 5379 8623 18/sept.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

the day started out with an "re-org" at work. a late day was the result, with lots of stressful HR type conversations. didn't even leave work until late.

made the drive home still thinking about how people are gonna be affected by what we did today - no fun at all.

so i stopped at the local b&m for a smoke. lo and behold - they had received a box of fuente anejos... and there were 4 left (i snapped them up).

lit one up on the way home, and my outlook on the day becomes brighter.

make it home, check the mail: couple of letters, and the newspaper. walk around the corner to the front door and:

BLAAAA-MMMMMMO!!!!!!!!!

A plastic USPS tote full to the brim with goodies.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Only 1? :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL about time dangggggggggg. Please enjoy what they have done to you. U deserve it all, By the way, "GOOD LOOKING" out! LOL


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Only 1? :r


But wait there's more, he should check his mail box everyday this week. We oops they plan to distroy his home completly:tg


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Only 1? :r


That was only the first wave.:r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

i've participated in bombin runs, and read when the "target" said he was speechless, and that the timing was impeccable, and that the effort was really, really, really appreciated.

i know understand the sentiment...

my momma always told me "it's better to give than to receive", and though i still believe that, let me tell you what:

whooooo-weeeee !!!!!!!

it's humbling (cool, groovin', cat's meow) to be on the receiving of such bombardment.

i want to thank, detroit(seems you were the coordinator), all who participated, and my mom (for making this possible)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
all be posting all the goodness in a different thread.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You might want to get out those spare coolers


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet bomb! Maybe now you'll have a chance to smoke those 858's and Hemingway's I wanted to send you.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> i want to thank, detroit(seems you were the coordinator), all who participated, and my mom (for making this possible)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> all be posting all the goodness in a different thread.


DonWeb I want to say it wasnt me, I swear it wasnt give me a min to think who to blame?????. On the real, by the amount of people that ive never talked to but was willing to help in this because of who was on the rec'v end shows how well u r liked. Some of the people stated they didnt know you but was still willing, thats cool; Please enjoy the smokes and I hope you dont have to visit your B&M for a while. I can never take credit for the good only man up to the bad me and my crew has done, with that said please no reply to me but to all the people that helped. As U go though the 5pages of:gn u will see who was involved. It was them that made this happen, because if it wasnt me it would have been someone else with the same results. I would like to thank everyone for joining on this special bombing and making it a great one:u Don it's not over, I never hit just once (not my style) be expecting packages all this week:tg


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

that is an amazing first day delivery - congrats to all the folks that participated in this one - you picked a very deserving target!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Sweet bomb! Maybe now you'll have a chance to smoke those 858's and Hemingway's I wanted to send you.


Dang 4wheel u sent 858's and hemingways. I should have had yall send them to my house 1st:dr


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

DETROIT,

Should I be watching Channel 7, Channel 4, or Channel 2!?

I mean, I can see the DEA and FBI all over our beloved BOTL!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

palm55 said:


> DETROIT,
> 
> Should I be watching Channel 7, Channel 4, or Channel 2!?
> 
> I mean, I can see the DEA and FBI all over our beloved BOTL!!!


Oh boy U said FBI DEA but U didnt say I.C.E thats who might come after him Customs might want to see what he have in those boxes:SM


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Eternal Rider said:


> That was only the first wave.:r




...oh the anticipation...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BP22 said:


> ...oh the anticipation...


TOUCHDOWN


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

received another three packages today... omg!

unfortunately, the inlaws landed today - so i only have a few minutes.

will create a thread with pics when i can.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> received another three packages today... omg!
> 
> unfortunately, the inlaws landed today - so i only have a few minutes.
> 
> will create a thread with pics when i can.


You might want to wait another day before posting the carnage. I don't think we're done with you yet. Give it another day.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> You might want to wait another day before posting the carnage. I don't think we're done with you yet. Give it another day.


Or So????? Hey do u even have a house 4 them to visit u in? Motel8 is available  naw 4wheel will blow that up as well. Man he has no to go. NO WHERE TO RUN & NO WHERE TO HIDE~~~~


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Motel8 is available  naw 4wheel will blow that up as well. ~~~~


You just keep trying to put the blame on me.:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> You just keep trying to put the blame on me.:mn


Thats because you and the others i mentioned earlier are the ones responsible for this distruction:c if I was DonWeb I would:gn yall azzes I wasnt here I was in England:z


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ...if I was DonWeb I would:gn yall azzes I wasnt here I was in England:z


i got a pm from santa... he explained how to make a list (and check it twice)...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Is England a suberb in Detroit?


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

DonWeb can you feel the LOVE


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> i got a pm from santa... he explained how to make a list (and check it twice)...


You can check it 2-3-4-5 time you wont find evidence of me being involved in this so called operation


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Is England a suberb in Detroit?


:r Never heard of a suberb called england


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> You can check it 2-3-4-5 time you wont find evidence of me being involved in this so called operation


I know who CAN find evidence though.......:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> I know who CAN find evidence though.......:w


Yeah DonWeb:r he has it all.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> I know who CAN find evidence though.......:w


but is it worth asking someone who wears women's undies  :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> but is it worth asking someone who wears women's undies  :r


That's just not fair.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> but is it worth asking someone who wears women's undies  :r


Im going to leave that one alone:s


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> That's just not fair.


sorry VFR, i'm just reportin' the news... not makin' it.

(i didn't change your cut - there is a way to find out who did)


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> sorry VFR, i'm just reportin' the news... not makin' it.
> 
> (i didn't change your cut - there is a way to find out who did)


That's ok, I know who did.....but c'mon, you're kickin' a man when he's down. :mn :r BTW, thank you very much for the NST, those are some kicka$$ smokes.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> That's ok, I know who did.....but c'mon, you're kickin' a man when he's down. :mn :r BTW, thank you very much for the NST, those are some kicka$$ smokes.


I C he's on 2 u.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I C he's on 2 u.


Ssshhhhh........not yet.:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Ssshhhhh........not yet.:w


OPPPSSS:s


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> OPPPSSS:s


Yeah, I didn't see any Fuente whorage yet.....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> Yeah, I didn't see any Fuente whorage yet.....


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


>


I haven't seen "a familiar package" arrive yet, that's all.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> Yeah, I didn't see any Fuente whorage yet.....


fuente whorage pics taken... but not posted.

darned in-law visits.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> fuente whorage pics taken... but not posted.
> 
> darned in-law visits.


Oh well I hoped to see them before I left town but maybe when I get back.


----------

